# CS Invitation Bomb Plot



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

I will be bombing a very dear & deserving friend (and very-soon-to-be gorilla), Jason, on Monday and want to see if anyone here is interested and willing to help. I absolutely don't expect additional participation, but want to put out the notice in case anyone is eager to help out to make even more of an impact than I'm able to do alone.

To start off, let me list some valid reasons to ignore this thread:


You don't know me
You don't know Jason (yet)
I turned down your generous offers when I first came here, saying I chose not to participate in the bombing craziness
This appears to be a far-too-common ploy and/or pity story to con overly-generous gorillas
 If you're still reading, here's the deal. This friend of mine is a BOTL in every respect...he just doesn't yet realize it. After introducing Jason to cigars at his bachelor party a year ago, I watched him fall hard down the slope. While I've managed to maintain much restraint, he's in it deep. He's upgraded humidors three times. I was over at his place yesterday, and he's already out of room again!

He will fit in here perfectly!

It seems almost every time I see him, he slips me a stick. I don't smoke that often, so I'm not even able to keep up with his constant mini-bombs. His generosity has always been amazing, and the gifting of cigars is the least of it. This guy has been like a brother to me since we met about 7 years ago. He's helped me move twice, is always there when I need something, and is completely selfless.

Did I mention how perfectly he will fit in here?

So why isn't Jason here already? Quite simply, I've been hiding CS from him. He's been working hard to save up for his first house. Knowing how addicting CS is and how enthusiastic Jason is about the hobby, I thought I'd spare him the significant time & financial distractions for a bit. He finally made the purchase a couple months ago and has been performing some serious remodeling. So now that most of this is behind him, I can't keep this place to myself any longer.

But wait, it gets better!

This weekend is Jason's 30th birthday. Talk about stars aligning&#8230;this is the perfect time for me to launch a massive bomb&#8230;b-day, housewarming, & CS invitation all in one.

So here's my plan&#8230;

mnelson is selling a couple of vinotemps. I'm going to pick up one of those this weekend. Jason's out of town for the weekend, so I'll deliver it to him on Monday. His new place doesn't have a basement, and he's not fully aware of beetles. So I'm worried he's going to have a problem with the summer heat, so a vino will be perfect. I'm going to make up a formal CS invitation and explain this place the best I can. I'm really looking forward to being able to share the excitement of the WTS, Contests, and Bombs forums. I can't wait to introduce him to Taboo. It kills me to see him get excited over the paltry offerings in the CI catalogue each month!

I'll definitely throw in some nice sticks, also. But if anyone else would like to join me in inviting him to CS, please let me know. I'd love the help! :tu

Even if you're not interested in the bombing plot, I applaud you for reading all this!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Things are coming together swimmingly. I picked up the vino yesterday from mnelson. It's in great condition with shelves, beads, & trays included.

Thanks a ton to the two guys who PM'd me about this plot. I'm not out to do anything epic, but just want to make a nice invitation for Jason.

I'll let you guys know how it goes & I'm sure he'll sign up soon after Monday.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Send me a PM T, I loved this idea when I wanted to do it and I am sure I could dig something out of my Humi that would help the acceleration down the slope.


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

Im a total newb myself too and trying to scrounge up as many cigars as I can, as poorly as thats working, lol. BUT, I do, or should I say will have shortly, a 5-pack or Gurkha Legends. I could probably pass one down for your buddy.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

PM me some info...I would be glad to help.....:tu


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

Give me a pm,would love to help out!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

You guys are unbelievable! Thank you all so much for all the generous help. This is shaping up to be fantastic.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

In the air.....

DC# 0103 8555 7494 1346 9682:tu


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

This mission has commenced just as planned! I arrived to band practice a bit early last evening, left the vino & CS invitation on the patio, and went inside to await Jason's arrival. Peering out the window, I got to watch his face turned to a huge smile as he walked up the driveway.

He was pretty much stupefied and in a daze as I wished him a happy b-day, explained the vino concept, explained what beads are, dropped a pack of sticks & a tasting journal on him, explained what a bomb is, then explained what this Club Stogie thing is. I expect he missed 85% of what I was saying. He seemed to be completely dumbfounded.

And the best part is that all week, he's going to be receiving more invitations from you guys!! This could not be more perfect. I see he hasn't registered yet, but I'm sure he'll be here soon. Thanks again to everyone who has helped with this mission!


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Very cool, it's great when you can actually experience your friend's surprise & joy with him at the same time. Kinda like being with your kids on Christmas morning. Well done :tu


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Pssst....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166453

:tu


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Just got a text message that one box landed. I don't have details. Likely yours, rck70!

He's utterly confused. It's great.


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

0103 8555 7494 9056 9121:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Mine will go out tomorrow T


----------



## ledneyj (Jul 1, 2008)

Kaisersozei said:


> Very cool, it's great when you can actually experience your friend's surprise & joy with him at the same time. Kinda like being with your kids on Christmas morning. Well done :tu


To all that helped T,
Thank you all. Your generosity is appreciated. This site has an overwhelming amount of stuff to read and experiment and just go all in with! I look forward to many new experiences here!

To T: you nailed the experience totally. I was in total awe and love it! I am not one to be surprised easily and as I write this i think a few more are coming. Your friendship and brotherhood is a big part of my life. When people ask how many brothers I have I am lucky to count you as one of them!

BTW I smoked a CI Legends Purple while writing this post! yummy. Thats my fav and gets my vote!

Thanks to Rck70 - Russ for the first bomb as you can see they arived safely!

Cheers!

Jason


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ledneyj said:


> To all that helped T,
> Thank you all. Your generosity is appreciated. This site has an overwhelming amount of stuff to read and experiment and just go all in with! I look forward to many new experiences here!
> 
> To T: you nailed the experience totally. I was in total awe and love it! I am not one to be surprised easily and as I write this i think a few more are coming. Your friendship and brotherhood is a big part of my life. When people ask how many brothers I have I am lucky to count you as one of them!
> ...


Just remember....you never forget your first....:r

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Russ, I see that we may shop at the same crime store........
Jason, if you have not reinforced your mail box yet, you had better! I see that the Fox is following up with a strike as well.
And there are some in the neighborhood that get their joys by blowing off your front porch!!!!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah man, I was hoping you wouldn't have access to the Bombs forum yet. Thought I could keep the rest of the annihilation a surprise. Oh well, at least now you know what you're in for by joining up with this bunch.

And happy 30th!!! :bl


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Whoa! I just got a call last night that Kaisersozei's hit landed...and it was tainted. Jason says there was a piece that did not yet detonate and apparently ejected itself and is headed south. Gerard, this was not part of the plot.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

easyt said:


> Whoa! I just got a call last night that Kaisersozei's hit landed...and it was tainted. Jason says there was a piece that did not yet detonate and apparently ejected itself and is headed south. Gerard, this was not part of the plot.


I went rogue.


----------



## ledneyj (Jul 1, 2008)

Geez all you guys and gals your generosity is overwhelming. my mail box is "explodeing" with tasty goodies. I need to say thanks to more people!

Mikeandshellie2 and metalnoise777 thank you!-great selection of sticks!!

kaisersozei -thank you! your generostity towards me and T was overwhelming

biglizard1- I got your package today and you got 2 of my "favs" in there!!!!!

thank you all. 

pics will be posted when i get a chance!

cheers!
Jason


----------



## ledneyj (Jul 1, 2008)

pics of the goodies! Once again thank you all!


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

The force is strong with this one.....
Enjoy em!!!
Looks like some tasty times ahead!


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, you guys are great...thanks again for your explosive help! I can't believe this place.

J, which Padron is that in the first picture?

Which Taboo in the second?

And what's the unbanded one in the third?


----------



## ledneyj (Jul 1, 2008)

easyt said:


> Wow, you guys are great...thanks again for your explosive help! I can't believe this place.
> 
> J, which Padron is that in the first picture?
> 
> ...


an unbanded dominican beauty from biglizard1


----------



## easyt (Mar 10, 2008)

Holy frijoles! I got word that SilverFox's invitation landed over the weekend. Sounds like J's a bit weary of posting a picture of the devastation. But everyone can imagine the carnage from a Fox Box!

Far too generous, Shawn! Thank you again so much for helping make this plan happen! I think J seems to like this place.


----------



## ledneyj (Jul 1, 2008)

easyt said:


> Holy frijoles! I got word that SilverFox's invitation landed over the weekend. Sounds like J's a bit weary of posting a picture of the devastation. But everyone can imagine the carnage from a Fox Box!
> 
> Far too generous, Shawn! Thank you again so much for helping make this plan happen! I think J seems to like this place.


whats not to like???pics will be posted of foxes box when i get my camera and my computer next to each other....


----------

